# 'Cyborg' done talking Rousey, 'spoiled little girl' needs to step up



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> ​
> Former Strikeforce women's featherweight champion Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (10-1 MMA, 4-0 SF) has made it clear she is not a Ronda Rousey (6-0 MMA, 4-0 SF) fan.
> 
> And while she would be more than happy to step into the cage with "Rowdy," especially after the current Strikeforce female bantamweight champion called her out, Santos has been medically advised against trying to make 135 pounds.
> ...


*MMAJunkie*

Is she totally forgetting that she got busted for steroids after her last fight?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Uh oh...dun...dun...dun.

This fight could really draw massive amounts of PPV. Each should get minimum six figures and a cut.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

What she said is the truth, regardless of the steroids.

Why does she have to go down to a weight class she never fought in, when on the other side Rondy started and competed at the weight class of Cyborg!?!?!??!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Catchweight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

rul3z said:


> What she said is the truth, regardless of the steroids.
> 
> Why does she have to go down to a weight class she never fought in, when on the other side Rondy started and competed at the weight class of Cyborg!?!?!??!


...Because Cyborg is a steroid user, and probably(being kind using that word) was her entire career. There are NO women at 145 right now. It's empty. She got stripped of her title and shown for the cheating piece of man chinned junk she is. Why should Ronda do anything for her?

Her saying "That has not changed the fact that I am the women's 145-pound champion." is such bollocks, she got stripped of the title. 

At 145 she'll probably be juicing again. She could easily make 135 if she wasn't hulked up. Why should Ronda go up 10 pounds to face someone that doesn't play by the rules? She doesn't need Cyborg at all.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, when she's off the roids she could make 135 no problem.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Is she really talking about long term effects and not wanting to damage her body while being suspended for PEDs?


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually agree with Cyborg (except the disrespectful comments about Rousey).

Ronda has cleaned out the BW division. She is fully capable of making FW, has faught there before, and at FW there is a super fight that everyone wants to see. I see the ball being in her park. It's not "Rousey doing something for Cyborg". Cyborg will not HAVE to be off the steroids, so for this fight I think the mention is irrelevent. Rousey is easily able to fight at FW and really has completley no reason no to. If she haden't made a big deal about it, it wouldnt have been like she is "giving in".

Rousey Vs Cyborg at FW! If Rousey doesn't want to move up, Cyborg can just wait until Strikeforce feeds her other fighters to knockout until she gets the belt back. Steroids or not she still smashes their faces in.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I actually agree with Cyborg (except the disrespectful comments about Rousey).
> 
> Ronda has cleaned out the BW division. She is fully capable of making FW, has faught there before, and at FW there is a super fight that everyone wants to see. I see the ball being in her park. It's not "Rousey doing something for Cyborg".* Cyborg will not HAVE to be off the steroids,* so for this fight I think the mention is irrelevent. Rousey is easily able to fight at FW and really has completley no reason no to. If she haden't made a big deal about it, it wouldnt have been like she is "giving in".
> 
> Rousey Vs Cyborg at FW! If Rousey doesn't want to move up, Cyborg can just wait until Strikeforce feeds her other fighters to knockout until she gets the belt back. Steroids or not she still smashes their faces in.


Hold on, are you saying this fight should happen at FW so that Cyborg can stay on the roids if she wants?

If so, then that is quite possibly the most rediculous thing ive ever read on here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Hold on, are you saying this fight should happen at FW so that Cyborg can stay on the roids if she wants?
> 
> If so, then that is quite possibly the most rediculous thing ive ever read on here.


I don't get how you could have got that from that line. I said:-

"This fight will HAVE to be off the steroids", as in there is no way it can be ON the steroids because everyone's eyes are on Cyborg and what she has taken. Regardless of the past, THIS fight will HAVE to be clean.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I actually agree with Cyborg (except the disrespectful comments about Rousey).
> 
> Ronda has cleaned out the BW division. She is fully capable of making FW, has faught there before, and at FW there is a super fight that everyone wants to see. I see the ball being in her park. It's not "Rousey doing something for Cyborg". Cyborg will not HAVE to be off the steroids, so for this fight I think the mention is irrelevent. *Rousey is easily able to fight at FW and really has completley no reason no to*. If she haden't made a big deal about it, it wouldnt have been like she is "giving in".
> 
> Rousey Vs Cyborg at FW! If Rousey doesn't want to move up, Cyborg can just wait until Strikeforce feeds her other fighters to knockout until she gets the belt back. Steroids or not she still smashes their faces in.


Wow. Really?

Bold reply - Except she is the champion at 135, and actually holds legit victories, and would only be moving up to face a steroid using freak. Cyborg has NO belt and could easily make 135 if she wasn't a steroid abuser.

Cyborg has no say at all in my eyes. She either does what Rousey wants or pisses off. Rousey would be entirely in her right to refuse ever to fight her, let alone moving weight classes to do so.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't get how you could have got that from that line. I said:-
> 
> "This fight will HAVE to be off the steroids", as in there is no way it can be ON the steroids because everyone's eyes are on Cyborg and what she has taken. Regardless of the past, THIS fight will HAVE to be clean.


Erm, you said:_ "Cyborg will *not* HAVE to be off the steroids, so for this fight I think the mention is irrelevent." _

That is an exact copy and paste from your post. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Wow. Really?
> 
> Bold reply - Except she is the champion at 135, and actually holds legit victories, and would only be moving up to face a steroid using freak. Cyborg has NO belt and could easily make 135 if she wasn't a steroid abuser.
> 
> Cyborg has no say at all in my eyes. She either does what Rousey wants or pisses off. Rousey would be entirely in her right to refuse ever to fight her, let alone moving weight classes to do so.


Rousey claims that she can beat the "steroid using freak".
And as I said, Rousey has DEMOLISHED BW. No compition what so ever. I'm sure she knows that no one wants to see her get another 5 wins in Strikeforce against 'Random Girl A' until UFC takes Strikeforce and she is fighting in a small time promotion.

I agree with the second part. Cyborg has no say, but she doesn't really need any. Even if she gets cut from Strikeforce, she can go out and KO everyone she faces like she has always done, and wether or not she's in the main light, people WILL watch. Jewels would big big bucks to see a wrecking machine like her getting some American spotlight for their promotion. She doesn't need Rousey because again, she's the 'steroid using freak'. People don't watch her to say "That's the classiest and best woman's fighter of all time", people watch her to say "****, she smashed that chick's face in". Rousey needs this fight because it will follow her around. She's the one in the spotlight and in the media and stuff. The name "Cyborg" will be next to hers for her entire career unless this fight is made.

In summary, I think Rousey should move up regardless because she's killer her current weightclass and I'm sure Strikeforce will import female FWs to fight her. The superfight at that class makes it the clear option to me.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ronda should just take a catchweight fight, her options are pretty lean right now. She's talked a lot of trash about a fighter who's only been tested positive ONCE. Yet goes on like Cyborg is an everyday user. It only takes one bad choice but I think it's her first bad choice.

WMMA and MMA needs this fight, make it 140lbs and be done with it, it's too big an oppertunity to pass up on just because neither will go the other fighters weight division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Ronda should just take a catchweight fight, her options are pretty lean right now. She's talked a lot of trash about a fighter who's only been tested positive ONCE. Yet goes on like Cyborg is an everyday user. It only takes one bad choice but I think it's her first bad choice.


Testing once or ten times, she still gor caught. And a lot of people have been speculating about Cyborg on the roids.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Ronda should just take a catchweight fight, her options are pretty lean right now. She's talked a lot of trash about a fighter who's only been tested positive ONCE. Yet goes on like Cyborg is an everyday user. It only takes one bad choice but I think it's her first bad choice.
> 
> WMMA and MMA needs this fight, make it 140lbs and be done with it, it's too big an oppertunity to pass up on just because neither will go the other fighters weight division.


No fighter has ever been caught the FIRST time they ever use PEDs. Just cos it's the first time she's been caught, doesn't mean it's the first time she's done it... I mean look at her:










:thumbsup:


However, I do think a catchweight fight is more realistic at this point.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Testing once or ten times, she still gor caught. And a lot of people have been speculating about Cyborg on the roids.


that's cool and I agree on that first part, but it's speculation the rest of the time, speculation I don't totally agree with. She's had a fair few SF fights and only ever got popped after her last appearance.

She's strong, and I believe it's all natural, I just think she made one bad decision.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Ronda should just take a catchweight fight, her options are pretty lean right now. She's talked a lot of trash about a fighter who's only been tested positive ONCE. Yet goes on like Cyborg is an everyday user. It only takes one bad choice but I think it's her first bad choice.


Once is bad enough.



Killz said:


> Erm, you said:_ "Cyborg will *not* HAVE to be off the steroids, so for this fight I think the mention is irrelevent." _
> 
> That is an exact copy and paste from your post. :thumbsup:


Sorry I typo like ****. I meant NOW.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> that's cool and I agree on that first part, but it's speculation the rest of the time, speculation I don't totally agree with. She's had a fair few SF fights and only ever got popped after her last appearance.
> 
> She's strong, and I believe it's all natural, I just think she made one bad decision.


You can't really believe that? She walks through everyone looking like a man amoungst young girls. Her body is huge, she is completley shredded. Of course she's been taking them for a long time, but I don't think it will stop her. I think it boosted her training, but at this point she's already a knockout beast so if she's going to KO Ronda, she still has the abilities off the juice.

I was just watching Cyborg's fights and she has been caught in armbars before. You can look at this two ways. Either these wimen don't have the ability to finish it, and if they can get it a master class armbar specialist like Rousey will easily win, or that Cyborg can get caught and still get out of the submission.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> that's cool and I agree on that first part, but it's speculation the rest of the time, speculation I don't totally agree with. She's had a fair few SF fights and only ever got popped after her last appearance.
> 
> She's strong, and I believe it's all natural, I just think she made one bad decision.


It is highly unlikely that it was a one time thing.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

funkasaurus said:


> Sorry I typo like ****. I meant NOW.


:S You're Clyde?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Yeah there was some email issues with it and I had made this one. Signing in was a mistake. As I said to you or whoever it was who pmed me, you can ban it because if anything you're doing me a favor.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok dude, it's gone!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope this doesn't turn into a Pacquiao vs Floyd Mayweather thing. :confused02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

There's still a handful of top 10 women Ronda hasn't fought. I don't think Ronda should be forced to move weightclasses just yet. She only defended her title once. 

Strikeforce dropped the ball on the division when they let Mann, Davis, Carmouche, Coenen and all the other top 10 BWs go to Invicta. They were probably planning to get rid of the whole division but stopped when they realized they had a golden girl in their ranks. Now they have to get them back somehow or Ronda is left without anyone to fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> There's still a handful of top 10 women Ronda hasn't fought. I don't think Ronda should be forced to move weightclasses just yet. She only defended her title once.
> 
> Strikeforce dropped the ball on the division when they let Mann, Davis, Carmouche, Coenen and all the other top 10 FWs go to Invicta. They were probably planning to get rid of the whole division but stopped when they realized they had a golden girl in their ranks. Now they have to get them back somehow or Ronda is left without anyone to fight.


[email protected] IT, create a woman's division, buy invicta, (like the do everyone elce) and let the good times roll.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

slapshot said:


> [email protected] IT, create a woman's division, buy invicta, (like the do everyone elce) and let the good times roll.


Let's do this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is kinda funny...

Ronda Rousey is a dead woman walking, ladies and gentlemen. In the midst of preparing for her title shot against newly crowned Strikeforce women’s bantamweight champion Meisha Tate, you’d think the Olympic Judoka’s focus would remain solely on the tassk at hand. But apparently Ms. Rousey is taking a book out of Chael Sonnen’s chapter, as she is stirring up some serious shit with former Strikeforce women’s featherweight champion Cristiane Santos.

It all began when “Cyborg” tested positive for steroids in the wake of her 16 second victory over Hiroko Yamanaka, which gave Ronda all the ammunition she needed to lob a hell storm of insults at the former champ. But Cyborg, who was somehow able to find a working computer WITH internet access in Brazil, recently tweeted the following photo as a warning to Rousey:

For those of you who don’t speak Goldbergian Japanese, Cyborg’s tweet reads: Next victim…Ronda!! No mercy!!

Now, where that tweet would have been enough to make most of us kiss our loved ones goodbye and flee the country in fear, it only fueled the fire for Rousey, who responded:



Dear God Ronda, have you ever heard the phrase “don’t poke the bear?” Well, you literally just poked a genetically engineered super-bear that will now spend every moment of its hibernation dreaming of ways in which it can tear you limb from limb. A bear who’s precision is so…precise. A bear who, if not the Michael Jordan of female MMA, is at least the Larry Bird.

And that hibernation may just be cut short, as Cyborg is set to appeal her one year suspension on April 6th, claiming that her dietary supplements may have been tainted and were therefore responsible for her failed drug test.

The Ronda Rousey death pool is officially open for bidding.

http://www.cagepotato.com/twitter-b...&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=scribol.com


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not going to hype myself up for this at all, even if more talk happens. I'm sick of superfights not happening. Then if it ends up happening it'll be a nice surprise and it won't matter if it doesn't.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I know what is going to happen.

The fight will be confirmed. A week from the fight Cyborg will get injured. Chael Sonnen will step up to fight Ronda but Ronda wont take the fight.

All her fans will hate her. the end.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz said:


> I know what is going to happen.
> 
> The fight will be confirmed. A week from the fight Cyborg will get injured. Chael Sonnen will step up to fight Ronda but Ronda wont take the fight.
> 
> All her fans will hate her. the end.


Chael is pretty good at cutting weight. If he can get to 135 they can fight unsanctioned in Brazil before he goes to Anderson's barbecue! 

Ronda's an unofficial member of the scrap pack, she'd be down 

Not to mention Sonnen's well documented BJJ holes and Ronda's deadly armbar!


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

LizaG said:


> She's talked a lot of trash about a fighter who's only been tested positive ONCE.


About the worst way you can get caught using PEDs is after years of speculation about you using PEDs.

Yes, Cyborg is the big money fight, but there's no upside EXCEPT money for Rousey in that fight. And right now, Rousey is white, blonde, built and hot. She can endorsement coin now she can't get once her nose is broken. 

Who else is there for Cyborg to fight? Every other name fighter can make 135, and fight Rousey.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Rousey wants to be the greatest of all time, she HAS to fight Cyborg. Cyborg will never be the greatest after the PEDs so she doesnt need big name fighters. All Cyborg has to do is smash nobodies like she's always done and people will watch, because at the end of the day everybody loves to watch a wrecking machine. Mike Tyson's entire early career...


----------

